# Need some lake erie advice



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I may take my young son to Erie this week or next week. I will be in my 18' 6" triton, and I'd like to launch where there are fairly extensive backwater areas that we can fish for largemouth if the wind blows. In fact, we may even just fish largemouth. I'd also like to know of a good ditch spot if the weather turns sour in the case of a summer storm. I was thinking east harbor but would appreciate some other ideas and thoughts. I've never fished Erie and am determined to do so even if it's just a day trip coming p from columbus. May drive up the night before too so would also appreciate any hotel recs as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I posted a lengthy answer of about all i know about bassin East Harbor a little while ago. If u use that as a guide I've got no doubt u and your son will enjoy success on your maiden voyage. I didn't mention if the lake is calm don't be afraid to run the points and channels of other marinas on the main lake also. I got my best Erie largemouth doing just that not far from the mouth of the East Harbor channel. I was throwing a Senko on a Spot Remover into all the little shadows created on a riprap wall. I casted to the right one and hooked a 5.9lber. Lastly the bass on the main lake are very school oriented so if u catch one in open water or shoreline structure stop and beat up the spot. U can honestly catch 40 bass off one point in an hour if u catch a hungry school there.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> I posted a lengthy answer of about all i know about bassin East Harbor a little while ago. If u use that as a guide I've got no doubt u and your son will enjoy success on your maiden voyage. I didn't mention if the lake is calm don't be afraid to run the points and channels of other marinas on the main lake also. I got my best Erie largemouth doing just that not far from the mouth of the East Harbor channel. I was throwing a Senko on a Spot Remover into all the little shadows created on a riprap wall. I casted to the right one and hooked a 5.9lber. Lastly the bass on the main lake are very school oriented so if u catch one in open water or shoreline structure stop and beat up the spot. U can honestly catch 40 bass off one point in an hour if u catch a hungry school there.


Thanks! I will search for your "east harbor" post.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Mazurik is a great public ramp and quick access to east harbor. Just hammer grass all day and you'll find the largemouth. Just had a great one day trip there. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Western Lake Erie Lost Peninsula Marina. Launch at Halfway Creek in Erie, MI and its about a 2 minute boat ride. You need a MI lisense though. Good bassin' in there.


----------

